# Remember the Dialectizer?



## Ithrynluin (Apr 12, 2005)

I think it's time we used it once again and had a good laugh.

Redneck TTF (just click 'Dialectize')  

Cockney TTF 



> Woss Gahn On?
> Currently Active Users: 9 (4 members and 5 guests)
> eledhel11, *Iffrynluin*, Nóm


   

Try more...http://rinkworks.com/dialect/

Enjoy!


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 12, 2005)

*Remember the bleedin' Dialectizer?*

The Languages of Middle-earth:

The bleedin' 'Am sandwichs of Middle-earff

Chats and activities about the various 'am sandwichs spoken by the Blokess of Middle-earff​---


HAHAHAHAHAHA 'am sandwiches kills me... but I get a kick out of rhyming slang.

_*p.s.*_ I think parts of that site are breaked. Ran muh journal thru 'Moron' and nuthin changed.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 12, 2005)

Dat's bleedin' 'ilarious!


----------

